# DB35 vs DB35.3



## memnoch37 (Oct 17, 2005)

Anyone know the difference? I was not able to find any discussions on them here or anywhere else. Seagate's product page (here) doesn't appear to specify it either. TheNerds.net has a 300gb DB35 for $100.83 (here), but the apparently newer 320gb DB35.3 is $97.19 (here). The only real difference listed is the 35.3 says:

"Drive security tools enhance fair use of digital programming by helping manufacturers implement appropriate digital rights management technologies"

Which, in it's vagueness, has the potential to be a problem...

Thanks


----------



## memnoch37 (Oct 17, 2005)

After spending way too much time digging around, I managed to find a bit of info on this "Drive security tool"



> As part of a comprehensive digital rights management solution, Seagate customers can choose to take advantage of the DB35 Series DriveTrust feature. DriveTrust technology provides the optional capability to lock the drive to the system on which it is installed.With this feature enabled, only host systems that provide the manufacturer-assigned key to the drive can gain access to stored information. If the drive is removed, the only possible reuse of the drive involves a full erasure of existing content. In most cases, DriveTrust technology will serve as an additional layer of content protection, adding to techniques such as data encryption and conditional access.This offers manufacturers and system designers choice, convenience and security in hard drive-based products.


----------



## memnoch37 (Oct 17, 2005)

So now I suppose the next question is: Does Tivo have plans to eventually use this feature? Since this seems to be a proprietary Seagate thing, do stock Tivos even use Seagate drives?


----------



## IminMs (Sep 10, 2006)

All the Tivos iv'e had, used Western Digital drives. I don't think you'll have any problems using it. If Tivo changes their copyright protection, it will be done through their software i'm sure.


----------



## memnoch37 (Oct 17, 2005)

Bah. Seagate deployed all their DB35s with DriveTrust. So nevermind, I still don't know the difference between 35 and 35.3...


----------



## memnoch37 (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh well, at least I can post links now  

Updated original post with clicky goodness.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Different capacities per platter. ST3300831ACE has 3 platters. ST3320820ACE has 2 platters.


----------



## dan325it (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm also shopping DB35's. I thought the primary difference was IDE vs SATA. Are there .3's with IDE interface?

The .3's use perpendicular recording, thus higher density.


----------



## dan325it (Jan 5, 2004)

Never mind. According to this link, the .3's include both IDE and SATA, all the way up to 750gb.

http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/products/consumer_electronics/db35_series/db35_series_7200.3/


----------

